# .22 Rifle



## Bubba (Mar 30, 2010)

Ok guys, I need some suggestions. I'm throwing around the idea of getting a cheap, fun to shoot .22 of some sorts. The few models i've looked at(just online and heard other suggestions on another site) are a Savage Mark II, Ruger 10/22, or a Marlin 60. Just curious what you guys have and like? Would like something in the $150 range or less. So let me have em'.....


----------



## Nevillizer (Mar 30, 2010)

My thought: Ruger 10/22. It's a very good little rifle that has a ton of accesories out there. You probably won't finr one for $150 is the problem. You could try a pawn shop or a gun show and pick on up used ofr that. New They run about $160- $250 depending on the model (stainless, synthetic, etc.) On the otherhand Remington make a killer little .22 that you can pick at Wal-Mart (who also sales the Marilin) for under your price.

Here is an additional thought. Barretta makes a .22 pistol called the NEOS that you can get at gander mountain for $229. I know its more than you budget but it has a match grade 6" barrel. They also sale a kit for it that comes with a 16" barrel and a stock that allows you to convert it to a rifle. I have one and and it is great. I also have a ruger 10/22 as well.

Bottom line. Any of the rifles you are looking at are reliable and good. I would seriously advise you to look around a pawn shops, flea markets, and the classified (don't forget gun shows) and you will find a good deal. Good luck!


----------



## Nevillizer (Mar 30, 2010)

My thought: Ruger 10/22. It's a very good little rifle that has a ton of accesories out there. You probably won't finr one for $150 is the problem. You could try a pawn shop or a gun show and pick on up used ofr that. New They run about $160- $250 depending on the model (stainless, synthetic, etc.) On the otherhand Remington make a killer little .22 that you can pick at Wal-Mart (who also sales the Marilin) for under your price.

Here is an additional thought. Barretta makes a .22 pistol called the NEOS that you can get at gander mountain for $229. I know its more than you budget but it has a match grade 6" barrel. They also sale a kit for it that comes with a 16" barrel and a stock that allows you to convert it to a rifle. I have one and and it is great. I also have a ruger 10/22 as well.

Bottom line. Any of the rifles you are looking at are reliable and good. I would seriously advise you to look around a pawn shops, flea markets, and the classified (don't forget gun shows) and you will find a good deal. Good luck!


----------



## Jim (Mar 31, 2010)

Bubba,
I have a Browning BL22 Lever action 22. Perfect for my little guy.

However. If I lived in a free state I would get a used 10/22 and fix it up with the best aftermarket parts. Make it a tack driver. Lots and lots of accessories for that rifle.

Make them look like this:


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Mar 31, 2010)

I've got a 10/22, rem. 597, marlin, and a henry repeater. I'd take the henry over all of um. They're around 120-150 and a tack driver out of the box. mines about 15 y/o and havent had a problem out of it

the 10/22 just isnt as accurate and the .597 has a pretty stiff trigger IMO


----------



## Quackrstackr (Mar 31, 2010)

The 10/22 will definitely have the most accessories if you think that you would ever want to mod your rifle.

I have two of the Marlin 60's and have never had a single problem out of either. One of them is nice.. stainless steel with a grey laminated wood stock and the other is the plain brown stock with blued barrel. I picked that one up for $60 in like new condition.

I also have a little Rossi pump that is a cool little rifle.


----------



## Bubba (Mar 31, 2010)

So basically this is just gonna come down to personal preference? I don't think I'm gonna be worried about adding a bunch of modifications or anything(aside from probably a descent scope). Thanks guys.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Mar 31, 2010)

I have 2 Ruger 10/22 semi-autos one I have about $700.00 in too, the other is a near mint 1976 liberty DSP model value about $400. I have a Remington 552 semi-auto that would run $350. Then I have my first 22 rifle a Glenfield/Marlin 60 I bought in 1978 for less then $90.
For the price your looking for the Marlin 60 or Marlin 795 would be good accurate rifles.


----------



## wasilvers (Apr 5, 2010)

10/22 if you want to go nuts modifying the thing- switching barrels etc.

I have a Marlin Model 60. Accurate as can be, but mods are non-existent. I believe I did figure out how to make it full auto - if I ever wanted to risk going to jail :shock: - so I haven't tried that mod yet. I did some spring work and polishing to get the trigger pull down a bit. Now it's about 4 pounds. When I started, you could lift the entire rifle and scope up by the trigger and it still wouldn't fire!

I like my model 60 and would buy another. After 12 years of use, I did have one part break, they use one piece of plastic behind the bolt spring. Whatever cleaner I used on it caused it to become brittle and break. But I bought 2 replacements for something like $20 shipped and she's good as new.

Will


----------



## Bubba (Apr 5, 2010)

Thanks for the input guys. I believe I have about decided to go the cheap route and go with a Savage Mark II. I have read alot of good reviews on this rifle, and many compare it just as well as the Marlins....so I don't think I can go wrong. I can pick one up at wallyworld for $137 bucks +tax. Hoping to pick it up sometime this week. I'll keep you guys updated when I get it. :mrgreen:


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Apr 6, 2010)

Take a look a www.rimfirecentral.com


----------



## Bubba (Apr 8, 2010)

Welp, I finally made my purchase. I ended up going with the Savage Mark II. Was planning on buying it from walmart, but the guy behind the counter was a typical walmart employee(couldn't care less if I bought something or not)...and he gave me some crap about my current address not being on my drivers liscense(moved about a year ago and haven't had my liscense changed)...said it was "federal law" and couldn't sell one to me without that. So I went down the road to the local gun shop(Mikes Gun Shop), they had the same identical gun(except in a beige color synthetic stock) and I got one there. It was about $20 more at the gunshop, but I know if I ever do have any problems with it that I would get ALOT better customer service from them than I would at wallyworld.

Anyways, Had it down at my dads yesterday and today and got about 50(give or take) rounds through it so far. And so far, Not a single problem. After I get used to it, and maybe set me up some kind of shooting stand and such...I don't think i'll have any problem with accuracy. Keep in mind, this is my first rifle, so i'm not expecting to be able to split cards anytime soon...haha.

I'll try to get some pics up in the next couple days. I appreciate everyones suggestions and input, Thanks guys!


----------



## sparkbr (Apr 8, 2010)

One thing to think about, the 10/22 is a flawless gun in the first place, but if you ever were to need a part, everything in that gun is redialy available. It's been in production since the 60's (if I recall correctly) and virtually unchanged


----------



## Nevillizer (Apr 8, 2010)

You will be happy with the savage. It will meet your needs. Congrats on exercsing your right to bear arms. =D>


----------



## Bubba (Apr 8, 2010)

So here she is...


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Apr 8, 2010)

good lookin rifle man i like that stock


----------

